# travel sickness



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey does anyone know if it is ok to give dogs a human travel sickness tablet as wee maisie get travel sick when we take her out. She is generally terrified of the car and wont go anywhere near it. She dribbles like mad aswell.If we dont feed her she will still bring up water in the boot of the car she has also been known to poo and wee in the car aswell. Any advice of what i can try with her. I have tried giving her ginger biscuits but they dont make any difference. Me and OH have also sat in the car with her with the engine switched off and give her praise and play with her to reinforce a positive experience, but no joy. I want to take her to agility when she is old enough but wont b able to if shes continually sick.:crying::nonod:


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

I know that some people have used ginger (capsules or biscuits) to help soothe travel sickness. You can also buy travel sickness tablets for dogs; I think you'd be better off trying one of those options rather than human travel sickness tablets. 

Are you using a crate in the back of the car? If not, then Id say itd make a big difference.

There are some very nice TTouch exercises, mainly concentrating on the ears, which would help her relax once she's climbed into the car. 

Making the car a positive experience is a great idea, but you might find that it'll take a long time so you might need to be patient. It took me several months to convert my dog into a car enthusiast, but on a positive note I now can't keep him out!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

My little Jack Russell is the same. Have you tried travelling him on a empty stomach? Also try leaving the boot open during the day (if you can) and learning him to jump in the back, give a reward - do this for about a week until he relises that he gets a reward to jumping into the back. Then shut the boot and sit on the back seat - give him a treat and say 'Good booyyyyy' stay there doing this for about 5 minutes. Leave it at a good/positive note. Do this again for a week - then start doing it with 5 minute journeys round the block, repeating good boy and talking to him on the journey. The progress it into longer journeys. When the journey is over, give so much praise and treats he will be so happy that he has achieved what was bad into good. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

i have deffo tried ginger biscuits but they didnt help at all. What the TTOUCH excersises is it something i can do myself or does the vet do this. Have you any idea what the dog tablets are called and where i could get them. 


Sorry bout all the questions and thanks for ur advice


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks rachybobs i alsways make sure she travels onan empty stomch but like i said she still brings up water and wees and poos in the boot. I always sit in the car while we are travelling and praise her she seems quiet enough in the car but is always nervous.


----------



## harrison79 (Nov 26, 2009)

we have the same problem. Especially with the drooling!!! We have a short drive up to an excellent walk for him and by the time we have got there his chin and chest are soaking with all the drooling he has done. And he is not a drooly dog at any other time.

He wimpers and cries, and has been sick a few times. Thankfully he seems to be stopping the sickness but the drooling is as bad as ever.

So no tips from me, but i am interested to hear what people recommend.

x


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks harrison maisie is exactly the same she is dripping by the time we get to where we are going. she tries to make a beeline everytime we get near the car. we have to open the boot slightly once we get her home otherwise she runs away. Its very irritating as my other dog loves the car and alsway has. I think its something to do with her being border collie as the last collie i had was also travel sick.


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

slbrown2108 said:


> i have deffo tried ginger biscuits but they didnt help at all. What the TTOUCH excersises is it something i can do myself or does the vet do this. Have you any idea what the dog tablets are called and where i could get them.
> 
> Sorry bout all the questions and thanks for ur advice


These are the tablets: Johnsons's Travel Eze 24 tablets only £2.95
You can buy them from any pet shop.

You can learn more about TTouch here: What is TTouch®? - Tellington TTouch Training and if you're interested I'd also recommend this book: Getting in TTouch with Your Dog: How to Influence Behaviour, Health and Performance: How to Understand and Influence Behaviour, Personality and Health: Amazon.co.uk: Linda Tellington-Jones: Books

I have to admit that I was very sceptical at first, but I quickly found that it's a remarkable technique with a wide variety of applications. One of the sections in the book deals with travel sickness, and although it's only a very short set of exercises I can easily believe that they might work.


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

harrison79 said:


> we have the same problem. Especially with the drooling!!! We have a short drive up to an excellent walk for him and by the time we have got there his chin and chest are soaking with all the drooling he has done. And he is not a drooly dog at any other time.


I'll add my dog to the membership of that club, she starts to dribble as soon as she's on the back seat even before the engine is started.


----------



## KateandCasper (May 29, 2009)

We have the same problem, the only trouble with the travel sickness tablets is that the only way I could get Pip to take them was mix them crushed up with a tiny piece of meat. Unfortunatly 6 minutes in to our journey he then sicked up the meat and the tablet.

Yesterday we took him for a lovely walk and then drove home, got him out and back of the car was very wet from all the drooling but no sick - result - took him in the house and he was sick all over my rug!! Not happy!


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

I've heard a number of people say that installing a car grounding strap (eg Car Ground Strap) can help to bring some relief to a dog suffering with travel sickness. Not sure if it would help, but it can't hurt to give it a go!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Scullcap and Valerian from Dorwest are the only thing that works with Clio. Funnily enough she is worse on short journeys rather than long ones. I think its because on longer ones it tends to be motorway driving where you drive in a straight line. More local journeys include turning corners, windy roads and stopping and starting so the motion makes her drool and throw up.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

dogcrazy, you may have a point there. I took my pup for two long drives and he was not sick. When I go to the vet, which is 5 mins away, he is.
I don't know what to do anymore, tried so many things now.
I bought homeopatic tablets. Yesterday I gave him one, well in advance, but he threw up at home twice 
Then I drove for 15mins and he was drooling all over.
Normally when we come back from the walk, he goes to sleep and is not sick. Yesterday he threw up once again.
He was in the booth with my other dogs, so that was very uncomfortable for them.
Normally he's in a small carrier in the front, but soon he'll be too big.
I tried driving at least one hour after a meal, not a meal, giving him something to distract him, opening window, not opening.
I make absolutely no fuss, just put him in and take off, he just has to adapt, but it does not improve.
My vet says regular dog medication is good for long distance travel, but useless for a daily 15 mins drive.


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

Rosie, my 3 month old puppy is fine travelling if she can see where she's going, but will be sick on the shortest of journey if she can't see where she's going.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I drove an hour yesterday, I parked my car and that moment he threw up. If my sister had lived in the street before, nothing would have happened 
I had him in his house crate, thinking that would make him secure and happy.
When I was going home, he was reluctant getting in 
I'm off for walk soon, suppose he'll be sick once again. I'll get some Bach therapy today or anything else.


----------

